# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Шримад Бхагаватам 4.7.37

## Гокуланатх дас

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде

В русском тексте приводится такой перевод Шримад Бхагаватам 4.7.37:

_Правители различных планет сказали: О Господь, мы верим только в то, что можем ощутить своими чувствами, но сейчас мы не знаем, правда ли, что мы видим Тебя материальными чувствами. Материальные чувства воспринимают проявленный мир, но Ты находишься вне материального творения, состоящего из пяти начал. Ты — шестое начало, поэтому мы считаем Тебя порождением материального мира._
(https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/4/7/37 и в бумажном экземпляре точно так же)

В этом переводе выделенные мной слова как бы перечеркивают смысл всего, что было сказано ранее... ЕМ Враджендра Кумар прабху подтвердил, что перевод странный.
Поэтому я полез в английский оригинал, и там смысловые единицы стоят в другом порядке, и тогда всё становится логичным:

_The governors of various planets spoke as follows: Dear Lord, we believe only in our direct perception, and therefore we see You as a creation of the material world. But under the circumstances we do not know whether we have actually seen You with our material senses. By our material senses we can simply perceive the cosmic manifestation, but You are beyond the five elements. You are the sixth.
(https://www.vedabase.com/en/sb/4/7/37)_

Мне кажется, правильный перевод должен быть примерно таков:

_Правители различных планет сказали: О Господь, мы верим только в то, что можем ощутить своими чувствами, поэтому мы считаем Тебя порождением материального мира. Но сейчас мы не знаем, правда ли, что мы видим Тебя материальными чувствами. Материальные чувства воспринимают проявленный мир, но Ты находишься вне материального творения, состоящего из пяти начал. Ты — шестое начало._


Ваш слуга, Гокуланатх дас

----------


## vijitatma das

Харе Кришна! Да, Ваш перевод кажется более правильным и логичным. Не исключаю, что у редактора русского издания были какие-то основания так перестроить текст (иногда бывает, что русские редакторы обращаются к исходникам и находят неточности в английском тексте и исправляют их), но, скорее всего, это просто ошибка.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

И как эту ошибку исправить в будущих изданиях? Надо написать письмо куда-то? Или Вы сами там уже разберетесь?

----------


## vijitatma das

Напишите на ru.errors@bbt.se

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Спасибо!

----------

